# Offical Gingerbread is out!!



## Aaron636r

Download LG's "updater" Software. Connect to phone and you should get the 2.3.3 Update. You will loose Root!

Updater software here...http://www.n2k1.openetna.mayix.net/t...2CAppSetup.exe

*EDIT: Please be aware..some users with refurbished phones are stating their phones are "bricked". As always, use at own risk.*


----------



## Aaron636r

Some are reporting they can not get the updater to see your phone connected to your computer. This may be because you do not have the updated drivers for the phone from LG. Re-install them.

*Possible solution*
LG.com
Scroll over Support:
Click on Phone Support
Download LG Mobile Support Tool to PC
Once Downloaded it should install the USB Driver


----------



## jay2487

LG says it's official, TMO says it isn't. I'm guessing that if you have an unbranded g2x this is it. I hope this isn't it. It's not properly connecting to google servers.


----------

